# Antics Nightclub, Bow



## Jamie of Hackney (Sep 8, 2006)

I was following the route of the A12 in early 2003 when I first found this nightclub. I don't know what it was called or how long it was opened for - people I spoke to nearby didn't know much about it.

The firedoors and windows at the back of the building had been covered with sheets of corrugated metal but thankfully somebody had removed one.

A large section of roof had collapsed and there was dirt and rubbish all over the floor. The building has two levels. The ground floor has a dance floor (onto which the roof is resting), two bars and an area for a DJ.

The upstairs had the toilets and two small rooms at the back (I believe, I'm a bit unsure of that now I've typed it). The toilets were all smashed.

I'm told that teenagers used to be play in there but they stopped once the roof collapsed. Personally, I felt safer with the roof having already fallen down.

Since then there has been another fire, gutting most of the first floor, destroying the toilets and making it unsafe. There is still a concrete section (uncovered) that is safe to use.

There is a small entrance (the doors to which are now open) and an overgrown area at the front.

Any further details on the nightclub would be much appreciated.












More pictures in the Galleries in the Leisure Sites section.


----------

